# Storing a woven wrap?



## Siuan

I've seen a few pictures now of people's wrap stashes with their woven wraps sort of tied up in like a twist type thing. I assume this is the best way to store them as I've seen some people saying that a fold line can become weak? 

At the moment, my Storch is laying over the banister on the first floor landing here, but I'd like to be able to store it properly when I'm not using it. 

I've tried googling, but can only find pictures of what I'm trying to do, but no instructions on how to do it! Can anyone help?


----------



## NDH

This should help  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuXlCdLiTpU


----------



## Siuan

Thank you NDH. I didn't realise they're braided! They just looked twisted on the pictures I've seen! :)


----------



## NDH

If you fold in half before braiding too, then when you go to use it you don't have to search for the middle


----------



## Rachel_C

I tend to just fold it in half then twist it up on itself till it starts to curl up, then knot it loosely. Quick to undo!

Is there a quick way to unbraid them or do you have to unloop it? I don't think I'd have the patience to do that normally but it looks great for putting it away for a while.


----------



## NDH

I haven't braided mine yet but supposedly you can just pull the ends and it comes undone.


----------



## Rachel_C

Just tried and it does just pull undone, great :) Looks good too!


----------



## angiepie

NDH said:


> This should help
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuXlCdLiTpU

This is the same method we used for storing long rope in Scouts. It's called daisy chaining.

Isn't it fun when you pull it undone to use it? It looks cool. :haha:


----------



## Tulip

I've been told not to braid wool though, as it can encourage felting (after eight months of braiding my skanderborg fish :blush:)


----------



## fifi-folle

It's just like finger knitting!!! :lol:


----------



## Snuffy

I tend to braid mine, it makes it nice and compact for storage :)


----------



## katerdid

Is it terrible that most of the time my woven just ends up crinkled up in a ball in the toy box? :blush:


----------

